# NewAir CC-280E 400 Count Cigar Cooler Came In!



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

After quickly filling up my desktop humidor I began researching my options and thanks to this site I wound up going with a wineador. I tend to be a bit impatient so I decided to go with the NewAir CC-280E 400 Count Cigar Cooler so I didn't have to wait for the drawers and shelves to be built and delivered. The drawers and shelves are made by Forrest but everything comes as a kit together from NewAir (or whomever you purchase it from). It would have been cheaper to get the wineador itself and order the shelves and drawers separately but as I mentioned I'm impatient and wanted it NOW! It just came in yesterday afternoon so I figured I'd make a post with some pictures as I haven't seen many on here about the CC-280E.

First off, I would like to thank all the people that started threads before me that had a lot of great information on them. Here are a couple threads that helped me out the most.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/325993-my-new-newair-281e-wineador.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...wair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build-17.html

List of items and prices:
NewAir CC-280E from Amazon for $449.95
2 - XIKAR Digital Round Cigar Hygrometer 832XI for $23.74 (They have gone up to $29.99 since then)
Boveda One-Step Hygrometer Calibration Kit - $5.61 (I already had one and wanted to calibrate them in separate kits just to be on the safe side, I've read that you can put two hygrometers in one kit though).
2 Lbs. of Heartfelt 70% beads, 2 Large Mesh bags and a fine tip syringe from Heartfelt Industries - $91.70
Bottle of Distilled Vinegar - approx. $1.50 from the grocery store
Newspaper - free from my sister 

I received my hygrometers Tuesday morning so I put those into the kits right away so they could get a full 36 hours to calibrate.

Wednesday afternoon the wineador was delivered. It sat outside for about 3 hours until I got home. So the first thing I noticed is that it didn't have much of a "factory plastic" smell to it when I first opened it. As you can see from the pics below, the cedar shelves/drawers were stored inside so when I opened the door it smelled like cedar already. But I did want to clear down the inside just for good measure. I got a new sponge and wiped the inside down with Distilled Vinegar (as mentioned in the threads above). You can see the black residue that came off the inside on the sponge in the pictures below. I saw that in another thread who was using DV so that didn't bother me. After that I let it air out for 2 hours. It didn't smell like cedar as strong as it did before but still didn't smell very plasticky but I stuffed it with newspaper overnight just for good measure.

This morning I took out the newspaper and it doesn't have a strong plastic smell but it is there. I'm going to do another wipe down with DV and add some containers with baking soda and let it run for a bit. I'll post more updates as I get the smell out and get the drawers/shelves seasoned. I also plan on taking the Newair logo off the door but am waiting until everything is up and running before I do so.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats! That's the unit I have and I love it. Perfect drawer/shelf set up for lots of singles and boxes.


----------



## EKoog82 (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks good, I picked up a 181e yesterday and need to order my shelving for it. Keep us posted on how the deodorizing goes.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Laynard said:


> Congrats! That's the unit I have and I love it. Perfect drawer/shelf set up for lots of singles and boxes.


I thought I wanted 4 drawers and 2 shelves but my friend who had one convinced me this is a good setup as I'll most likely be getting more boxes now that I know what I like. I figure I could always order a drawer from Forrest if I need another one and save the shelf for another wineador if I ever get another one (which I can see happening!)



EKoog82 said:


> Looks good, I picked up a 181e yesterday and need to order my shelving for it. Keep us posted on how the deodorizing goes.


Will do. I just wiped it down with DV again, letting that air out for an hour or so and then will put in some baking soda and let it run for a bit.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

I've got 4 tupperware containers with baking soda in it now with it on. Going to leave it for a while and check on it later.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Last night I came home and still had a faint plastic smell so I toss in some newspaper with the baking soda and left it overnight. This morning I took everything out and left it closed for about 10 minutes and then checked it. Didn't really smell anything so I tossed in the shelves and hygrometers. Left it for about an hour and they were reading 48% on the bottom and 52% on the top. I just wiped down the shelves and will check and rewipe in an hour (following instructions from this thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/312793-how-herf-n-turf-goes-wineador.html).


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

After 1 hour the top was reading 71% and the bottom was at 68%. I just did another wipe down and will check again in an hour.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

I waiting about 2 hours for the third wipe down and just tossed in my HF beads. I want to see the % level stabilize and then will start adding sticks. I'm hoping to have it ready by tonight as I just got a box of Undercrowns delivered and definitely don't have room for them in my desktop.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Top was reading 74% and bottom was at 69%. I just added the box of Undercrowns and will keep an eye on it before I start adding all my singles.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

After adding the box of Undercrowns it settled at 68% on top and bottom so I just added the 50 singles I had in my desktop humidor and will check it again before I head to bed but I think I'm set. I'll post some final pics tomorrow. Glad I got it up an running quickly as I have another 65 en-route along with bids in another 6 auctions on CBID which would be another 105 sticks.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase. What was the cost diff in purchasing the kit versus going with through Forest directly? 

Ps, I don't blame you for going this route I myself have zero patience.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Buying the 280E from Amazon with free Prime shipping and ordering the same configuration from Forrest with shipping would have come to 378.95 so there's about a $71 difference. For me having it up and running in time before all the cigars that I've been buying came in was a big reason why I got it.

Just woke up and checked everything. Top is sitting at 72/66 and bottom is at 67/68. I have some extra beads and bags that I can use if I want to mess around with but I'm going to leave it for now as I'm fine with those levels.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Here are some new pics. Looking a little scarce but that will change by next week!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

lukem said:


> Here are some new pics. Looking a little scarce but that will change by next week!
> 
> View attachment 48966
> 
> ...


You're gonna be glad you went with more shelves. I started with one wineador, with mostly drawers, and now I'm at two, with the drawers from one distributed between the two, because I have so many boxes.

Lookin good Luke.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Yea, I'm thinking the same thing. I was going to go with 4 drawers and two shelves from Forrest. Then one night I was at a friend's house and showed him this setup and he said I should get that as I would wind up with more boxes and he wished he had more shelves instead. I also figured maybe that's the more popular setup if that's what they got from Forrest. Although it seems more people on here have more drawers than shelves. Anyway, I'm happy with it. The setup was easy and quick. When I open it I smell cedar and no plastic smell at all. And it looks great!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

lukem said:


> Yea, I'm thinking the same thing. I was going to go with 4 drawers and two shelves from Forrest. Then one night I was at a friend's house and showed him this setup and he said I should get that as I would wind up with more boxes and he wished he had more shelves instead. I also figured maybe that's the more popular setup if that's what they got from Forrest. Although it seems more people on here have more drawers than shelves. Anyway, I'm happy with it. The setup was easy and quick. When I open it I smell cedar and no plastic smell at all. And it looks great!


the full fronted wineador with drawers does look sexy, I can't deny that but a lot of storage space is sacrificed with drawers vs. just shelves.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Are these really good? I am just having a hard time understanding how they hold the RH level. I love the idea though…...


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

The levels are holding just fine for me. I've got 1 lb of HF beads on the bottom and 1 lb on top. As of right now the top is reading 72 and the bottom is at 69.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

very cool...first person I have seen that bought the turn-key package. sure beats the hell out of waiting 3+ months. I'm curious to see what the capacity is on this. I have a 280 with 5 drawers and 1 shelf and am maxed out around 400.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll keep this thread updated (with pics) as I get more sticks in. I've got about 80 that just closed on Cbid in the past couple days that should be on their way soon. Another 35 from previous auctions are on their way and should be here Wednesday.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

lukem said:


> First off, I would like to thank all the people that started threads before me that had a lot of great information on them. Here are a couple threads that helped me out the most.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...wair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build-17.html


Glad my build thread was able to help brother!

Looks great and keep the pics coming and be sure to post in my http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/296444-take-pic-your-wineador-thread.html!!!

:tu


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Huh. Count me among those sold on the more shelves than drawers idea. My current 181 is all drawers and one shelf, which is great for that size, but since the reason I bought the 280 is to hold more cigars (i.e. buying boxes), the shelves really do make more sense, and the look is really growing on me. And not to mention the shelves are quite cheaper than the drawers, even with the hardwood upgrades.

Nice build!


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

You all are killing me! Just when I think I know what I want for my next project when I'm through with this gig over here, I see something else pretty cool! Nice set-up and looks great.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I tried both routes and fit far more sticks in the drawers than in boxes on shelves. I have good tetris skills and at one point had well over 600 sticks in one with 5 drawers and one shelf. The other good part about the drawers is you don't have to dig to get to your sticks. I can open my 280 and have the stick I was after and the door closed back in less than 10 seconds. Ive now commissioned a 250 bottle Eurocave for boxes and contemplating getting another drawer and make my 280 6 drawers and no shelves. IMO the dimensions on these is just not conducive to good box storage.


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

what is the primary difference between the cc-280E and the cc-300 do they have the same motor. i'll i can really see is a door handle. looks like you can get custom shelves for both models 
i've also been looking at the 
oasis humidfier instread of a bowl of water
https://www.amazon.com/Cigar-Oasis-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RAV1GTRH64JJBAT2SSGY

comments? recommendations?


----------

